# Tax Residency notification from HMRC



## SeaGoat (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello,

Could I please ask if anyone here have ever received or heard about anyone receiving a letter from HMRC about a change in their Tax Residency status? In particular I am asking about a situation where Tax Residency in UK is revoked and HMRC is notifying an individual that they should no longer pay any tax in UK (yes, I know it sounds strange).

Personally I think such cases are pretty low on the taxman's list of priorities and I suspect they are more interested in pursuing benefit frauds rather than worrying about expats paying UK tax when they perhaps shouldn't have.

Regards!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello SeaGoat,

That does sound strange.

It would help to see the actual letter to further assist.


----------



## SeaGoat (Jan 15, 2017)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello SeaGoat,
> 
> That does sound strange.
> 
> It would help to see the actual letter to further assist.


I don't have such letter and I also doubt that something like that is being done. I was basically told that HMRC have access to Border Force's entry/exit checks and they will automatically issue a letter if someone stays out of UK for too long advising that they are no longer a British tax resident and therefore should not pay tax in UK anymore.

Personally I call bs on that since it sounds pretty strange that HMRC would actively getting people to stop paying tax in UK, I would rather think that their main concern is to make sure people do keep paying even if they left GB. 
All I could ever find online on this topic are court cases where expats were taking on HMRC to prove that they are not a UK tax resident - which turns out to be more difficult than simply not coming to UK for a certain amount of days.

What does everyone think on the topic?

Regards


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You could always call HMRC to confirm the validity / implications of the letter.

I wouldn't use any details printed on the letter (in the event it it fraudulent) but rather go directly to HMRC to find out right contact details...

https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/hm-revenue-customs/contact


----------

